# Husky 3120 info



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know about the husky 3120 lumber mill w/17'bed.This is how it's written in the local paper.It's in an auction and I was wondering if they were very good new,what they cost new,if their were any problems with them or should I just leave it alone:thumbdown:. I did a net search and couldn't find anything.Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks 
Rick:thumbsup:


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Husqvarna 3120 XP*

I've never heard of a "3120 Mill" and will geuss someone has made up a mill frame and head and are using the Huskie 3120 XP as the power plant! There are ton's of homemade mills as well as pre-fab kits on the market, wherein you just assemble the kit and ad your own power plant. I will bet that's what your seeing. There is a Husqvarna 3120 XP saw that is the biggest and some (Big Time Loggers) say is the badest Chainsaw on the market. It's 8.4 HP up to 42" bar of Super Beaver on Steroids:yes::yes: I' watched one cut thru an 60" diameter Red Cedar in 3 Minutes, or less without breaking a sweat. Pure un adulterated beauty, if I might say so myself.. Don't know if this helps but hope it does. Be sure to let us know if you find other info??


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Husky 3120 usually means one BIG 118cc chainsaw, but I don't know its relation with this sawmill. http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/node3099.aspx?nid=55779&pid=35285 Maybe it is some kind of CSM setup like a Logosol, or if you are lucky it is the chainsaw and a seperate 17' mill.


----------

